# Lindenberg - Sample PE Exam Book



## jaa046 (Mar 22, 2012)

I am planning to purchase sample PE exam book by Michael Lindenberg....I wanted to get some reviews on whether that book is a good representation of actual PE exam?

I already bought NCEES sample PE problems book, which every one told was a good representation of the actual exam......but wanted to buy another book for more practice.

Thank you!


----------



## bradlelf (Mar 22, 2012)

From my experience Lindeburg's problems were extremely more difficult; especially the breadth morning sections ... NCEES and 6 minute solutions are much closer to the actual exam.


----------



## Jayman_PE (Mar 22, 2012)

Agreed. The AM problems took much longer. In his Prelude, Lindeburg says his sample exam is about "10% more difficult" than the real thing. I've not taken the real thing yet, but compared to the sample NCEES exam problems he is as wrong as the day is long.

However, contrary to the Lindeburg's AM problems taking too long, the PM Construction problems were too easy I thought.


----------



## cbrunsti (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree after looking at it now. If the actual exam mimics the NCEES practice test, then much of the reference materials out there, including Lindenburg's test and practice problems book, is much more difficult than the exam is going to be. I am assuming NCEES gives accurate difficulty questions since they form the exam.


----------



## Jayman_PE (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah, I would save your cash and pass on the Lindeburg sample exam. I would get


2001 NCEES Practive Exam

2008 NCEES Practice Exam

2011 NCEES Practice Exam

Mike's AM Sample Exam


----------

